# wood sealer



## damato333 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have about a 40 foot black walnut tree that is going to need to be brought down because its dying from to much water. Does anyone know of what to use to seal the ends of logs to keep it from cracking? I'll probably get about a 20 foot log out of this tree and its about 3 feet in circumference. Does anyone know how much I could ask for the log? I haven't cut it down yet so I don't know what its like inside. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## badkarma (Mar 13, 2012)

Try Anchorseal. 




damato333 said:


> I have about a 40 foot black walnut tree that is going to need to be brought down because its dying from to much water. Does anyone know of what to use to seal the ends of logs to keep it from cracking? I'll probably get about a 20 foot log out of this tree and its about 3 feet in circumference. Does anyone know how much I could ask for the log? I haven't cut it down yet so I don't know what its like inside. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## forestgreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Let us know if you are able to reuse it, I have always loved those sealed tables that keep their tree look. If you complete the project definitely put up some photos.


----------



## damato333 (Mar 19, 2012)

I am no wood worker. So I won't be doing 
anything with it. But I want to try to sell it or barter with it.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 23, 2012)

damato333 said:


> I am no wood worker. So I won't be doing
> anything with it. But I want to try to sell it or barter with it.



As a sawmill owner, I think anyone with a walnut tree or log should watch this video before trying to sell it.  

[video=youtube_share;agcLlKcXp40]http://youtu.be/agcLlKcXp40[/video]


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 23, 2012)

good old latex paint will work,not the best sealer but will work. just keep an open mind that your tree is worth nothing unless someone wants it,even walnut .


----------



## peterrum (Mar 25, 2012)

Discount hunter is right, latex paint will work, multiple coats of it though, but for a walnut you are better off going for something better and that is the Anchorseal. I mill with both a bandsaw and a chainsaw mill. I have had walnuts offered to me before for silly prices and the little cartoon video is bang on. The wood inside might not be any good so I myself would not risk my cash on the unknown. 

Sometimes I will work out a deal with a person that I will mill the log, I get to keep half the boards and they can keep the other half. You would get more for the milled boards at the end of the day but you would have to find someone that would work a deal like that. If I lived closer I would probably offer that.

I think that it would be much easier for you to find interest in purchasing the milled would rather than the log. At the same time any miller would probably be able to tell you how best to stack it properly until you sell it. 

Good luck with it.


----------

